# Problem mit Corsair H110i GTX Wasserühlung



## TheCandos (3. April 2016)

*Problem mit Corsair H110i GTX Wasserühlung*

Hallo liebe Leute!

Ich hab mir vor kurzem ein neues Motherboard geholt mit allen dazugehörigen Komponenten geholt.

Als ich die Wasserkühlung angeschlossen hab gabs nur das Problem das weder die Software (Corsair Link) die Kühlung erkennt noch ob ich wirkich weiß ob die Kühlung funktioniert. Also normalerweise sollte sie das schon da laut SpeedFan die Temperatur im Normalbetrieb bei ca. 31°C  ist aber ich hab halt keine Rückmeldung vom System.
Zudem bekomme ich immer die Fehlermeldung beim hochfahren des PC's das wohl der CPU_Fan Header nicht richtig angeschlossen ist was ich mir auch nicht vorstellen kann.

Gäbe es ein paa Menschen die Ahnung davon haben und mir helfen können? Danke


----------



## Combi (3. April 2016)

*AW: Problem mit Corsair H110i GTX Wasserühlung*

ich kenne mich mich mit den dingern nich so aus,aber du musst meines wissens nach,
den 3-pol-stecker auf cpu-fan1 stecken und den 4-pol-molex (stromanschluss) ans nt anschliessen.
software installieren und es sollte gehen.
im bios mal nachschaun,wie die mobo-fans angesteuert sind,ob die meldungen der anschlüsse evtl deaktiviert ist.


----------

